# تصميم الأعضاء البشرية الصناعية .... التحدي الحقيقي لمختصي الهندسة الطبية



## حسنين علي موسى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

زملائــــــــــي الأعزاء ...

أخترت بأن تكون أول مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى الجميل .... لتسلط الضوء على أهم الإتجاهات التي يهتم بها إختصاص الهندســـــــة الطبيــــة والتي لم يتم التطرق لها سابقاً .... الا وهو ما يتعلق في مجال تكنولوجيا الأعضاء البشرية الصناعية البديلة .....

إن الواقع الأكثر درامية و الأشد أثراً للثورة التكنولوجية الحاصلة في العالم هو حتماً ما يؤثر منها على صحة الأنسان .... لذلك فأن تلك الثورة الهائلة التي شهدتها بلدان العالم المتقدمة في مجال تكنولوجيا الأعضاء البشرية الصناعية البديلة قد أوجبت إيجاد أشخاص متخصصين لديهم القدرة على فهم وظائف جسم الأنسان و تركيب أجزائه مع تطبيق الأساليب و المفاهيم الهندسية لتحقيق ذلك من خلال تصميم الأعضاء الألكتروميكانيكية و الأجزاء الصناعية البديلة التي تمكن الأنســان المعـــاق من اتلأستمرار في إداء فعاليته الحياتية بشكل أقرب إلى الطبيعي قدر الإمكان ... مما سيمكن الأطباء ... في المستقبل الغير بعيد ... من إستبدال أي عضو أو أي جزء من جسم الأنسان .. لقد غيرت تلك القفزات المدهشة في المفاهيم و الممارسة الطبية بأساليب لم يكن بالمقدور تماماً تصورها فيما مضى .. لكن نتائجها أضحت واضحة ... حياة أطول و أكثر صحة لملايين من بني البشـــــر .................

أعـــــــزائـــــــــي ....

سأبدأ إن شاء الله بتسليط الضوء على أهم تلك الأعضــــــاء الصناعيـــة وكيفية تصميمها و إستخدامها في جسم الأنســــــــان من خلال تنزيل بعض محاضرات الــ Power Points التي قمت بإعدادها لتدريسها خصوصاً لطلبة قسم الهندسة الطبية في كلية الهندسة - جامعة النهرين / بـغـــــداد - الـعـــــراق ... داعيـاً من الله عز وجل أن تكون خير معين لكافة أعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء ...... ومن الله التــوفـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق

والسـلام عليكـــم ....................

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي
E-mail Address : HasAli76***********

B.Sc. in Biomedical Engineering 2000
M.Sc. in Medical Engineering 2004  

بغــــــداد - العــــراق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورمضان كريم .

نرحب بك كل الترحيب اخ حسنين بين اخوتك واصدقائك مهندسي الطبية من مختلف البلاد 

العربية نلتقي جميعأ تحت خيمة ملتقى المهندسون العرب من اجل النهوض ورفع امكانية

وخبرة المهندس العربي في جميع الأختصاصات .

كما نرحب بمشاركاتك المتخصصة في هذا المجال , راجين من الباري ان يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعأ

لخدمة الأمة العربية .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف مرحب وأهلا وسهلا م.حسنين العراقي

سعدنا كثيرا با نضمامك ونتمنى الأستمرار ونحن ننتظر مواضيعك

فعلا موضوع جديد وشيق ومعلومات الكثير فيه قليله.

كل عام وانت بخير ... وجزال الله خير ووفقك في ما ستطرح.

تحياتي,,,,


----------



## م.الدمشقي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بك بيناا عضو واخا
ونفع الله بك


----------



## explorer2006 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا بك اخ حسنين 
نحن ننتضر بشغف موضوعك
وان شاء الله تعم الفائده للجميع
Eng.alice


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شـــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــري الـجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــل لكــــــل الــــــــــــــــــزمــــــــــــــــــلاء الأعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاء علـى كـلــمـــــــــــــات تــرحابكـــــــــــــم الرقـيــقــــــــــــــة و الـجــــمـــيـــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــة .................

وإن شــــــــاء الله أكــــــــــون عنـــد حـســــــــــــــــن ظـنـكـــــــــــــــــــم جـمـيـعــــــــــــــــــــاً...

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## الموسوعي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ننتظر الموضوع بفارغ الصبر


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ المـوسـوعـــــي .... شـكـــراً علـى إهتمامكم .... ولكن سبق لــي نشر ثلاثة مواضيع في هذا المنتـــدى عن الأعضــــــاء الصناعيـــة وكيفية تصميمها و إستخدامها في جسم الأنســــــــان وكما يلــــــــــي :- 

1- مفصـل الحــــوض الصناعـــي 2- البنكـــريـــاس الصناعـــي 3- القـلـــــب الصناعـــــــي

ومن الله التــوفـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــق ...............


م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## الموسوعي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي المهندس،، أود أن تقوم بتنزيل الملفات )PowerPoint( حتى تتم الإستفادة منها.

سؤال: هل منها تصميم الركبة الصناعية لذوي الأطراف المبتورة؟!


وفقنا الله وإياكم...


الموسوعي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز ... الموسوعي

المواضيع ( الثلاثة ) التي قمت بنشرها لحد الأن في هذا المنتدى مرفقة ( دائماً ) بملفات Power Point تتضمن العديد من التفاصيل و المعلومات الخاصة بها !!!!!!!

أما بالنسبة لموضوع - تصميم مفصـــل الركبـــة الصناعـــــــــــي .... إن شاء الله سأقوم بنشره قريباً ضمن المنتدى ..... ومن الله التوفيق

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهندس بلال (9 مارس 2007)

للرفع.....................


----------



## amod (4 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز حسنين علي موسى
ارجو منك ان كانت لديك معلومات او ملفات عن كيفية تصميم وصناعة الاطراف الصناعية التعويضية
اطلاعنا عليها او ارسالها على الاميل en_amod*************
وذلك للضرورة القصوى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (9 مايو 2007)

الاستاذ العزيز نشكرك على هذه المواضيع الشيقه للعلم اني احتاج لمساعدتك لي 
مع الشكر.


----------



## hisham badawi (15 مايو 2007)

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر دعبول (15 مايو 2007)

أخي الفاضل ​أولا أود أن اقد الشكر على طرح هذا الموضوع العظيم ​ياااااااريت تساعدني​مشروعي في الدبلوم عن تحديد المصل الصناعي الأنسب للإنسان حسب العمر الجنس الوزن .....​إذا في أي بحث عن هذا الموضوع​أرجوك​أنا بحاول عمل لتحيل لمفصل الورك الصناعي باستخدام العناصر المنهية ​أحتاج إلى تحديد القوى على مفصل الورك واتجاهاتها​ولك الأجر و الثواب إنشاء الله​*****ي على ****** hmmh581


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 مايو 2007)

الأخ العزيز ..... عمر دعبول

اعتقد بأنك ستجد في الرابط التالي ما يفيدك إن شاء الله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32549

حسب معلوماتي عن الموضوع .... فان عامل الوزن هو الأكثر أهمية من عاملي العمر و الجنس في تحديد الحمل المسلط عن طريق تحديد مركبات القوى و العزوم المؤثرة على مفصل الحوض أثناء فعاليات الحركة المختلفة ....

بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق ...


----------



## علي المهندس (17 مايو 2007)

الى الاخ العزيز المهندس حسنين علي موسى أود في بداية الامر أن اقدم شكري وامتناني ودعائي بالتوفيق لك ومن يعمل على خدمة البشريه في كل مكان مهما كان العمل صغيرا فان عائده كبيرا . 
كذلك واطلب منك اخي العزيز ان تتفضل علي بارسال ملفات هذا الموضوع الشيق والفريد لكي اساعد انشاء الله معك ومع النبلاء في بلدنا الغالي لدفع عجلةالتقدم فيه الى الامام قدر المستطاع لكي يقف على قدميه من جديد .
وفقنا الله واياكم لكل ماهو نافع.
اخوك طالب هندسة الخوارزمي جامعة بغداد
alal161***********


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (17 مايو 2007)

الأخ العزيز .... علي المهندس

في البدء أرحب بك في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية .....وادعو من الله عز وجل أن تشكل مشاركتك إضافة متميزة تضاف إلى باقي الزملاء الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى الرائع ..... فأهلاً و سهلاً بك ....

كما أود ان أشكرك على مشاعرك النبيلة و كلماتك الرائعة ... وأن شاء الله أكون عند حسن ظنكم الكريم .... من اجل خدمة الأنسان المحتاج في أي مكان من عالمنا الجميل ، وبالأخص في عراقنا الجريح ....

أخي العزيز ..... أطلب منك تصفح صفحات هذا الملتقى .... وأنا كلي ثقة بانك ستجد كل ما هو علمي ومفيد و قيَم ومتميز من المواضيع العلمية الرزينة المختصة بالمجالات المختلفة لإختصاص الهندسة الطبية ، سواء كان منها لي أو لباقي الزملاء الأفاضل ......

إنتظر مساهماتك في هذا الملتقى بأسرع وقت إن شاء الله .... خصوصاً مع الدراسة العلمية الرزينة التي تتمتع بها دراستكم في جامعتنا الأم - جامعة بغـــــــــــداد ...... وانا حاضر لتقديم أية مساعدة ...... ومن الله التوفيق.

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## فاروق سعيد (24 مايو 2007)

100/100 يشباب


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير و أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في أمورك و يجعل الخير رفيقا لك في دربك


----------



## سوسو22083 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المهندس حسنين العراقي
تحية طيبة وبعد
انا بكل شوق وبفارغ الصبر انتظر موضوعك حيث انه من اهم المواضيع في الهندسة الطبية الحيوية و الذي يعتبرالعلم الناشئ من تزاوج الطب والهندسة والذي وجد لاسعاد البشرية بكل خطوة يخطوها للتطور، وجزاك الله خيرا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (17 يونيو 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... محمد الكسواني

أشكرك على مرورك بالموضوع واهتمامك به ... كما أرجو منك متابعة المواضيع التي نشرتها في ملتقانا المتميز - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية -و طيلة الأشهر الثمان الماضية والتي تتعلق بالعديد من الأعضاء الصناعية المستخدمة في جسم الأنسان .... ( المفاصل الصناعية + القلب الصناعي + البنكرياس الصناعي + الكلية الصناعية + الأذن الصناعية ..... ) حيث تسلط الضوء على أهم تقنيات تصميمها و تصنيعها و تطويرها .... أنتظر ملاحظاتك القيمة حول الموضوع .... والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (18 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز المهندس حسنين علي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على قيامك بتوجيهي الى مواضيعك السابقة وقمت بقرائتها وكانت جدا ممتعة ولكن اريد الاستفسار عن امر قد اختلطت لدي معلومتين نظرية وعملية في نفس الوقت وهي الاتي في مجال Hemodialysis:
نجد من تركيب Dialyzer في جميع الرسومات على صفحات الانترنت ان الدم يدخل من الجزء العلوي ويخرج من الجزء السفلي ومن ثم الى المريض ولكن قد عملت في مجال غسيل الكلى سنتين فقط وكانت ملاحظتي ان الشخص المسؤول عن تركيب Dialezer يقوم بتركيبها بالصورة سابقة الذكر ومن ثم يقوم بقلبها وذلك:
1 لتفريغ اي هواء داخلي 
2 يكون اتجاه الدم من اسفل لإعلى مما يؤدي ان الدم يحتاج لضغط ليتغلب على وزن الدم العامودي في Dialyzer 
مما يؤدي لزيادة الضغط الداخلي وهذا المبدأالذي يقوم عليه مبدأ عملية Ultrafilteration. لأن سريان الدم من اعلى لاسفل 
يؤدي الى انسيابية الدم فلن يتحقق الضط المطلوب لعملية Ultrafilteration إلا بقلبها.

اسف على الاطالة ولكن هذا ما لاحظته خلال تواجدي في مراكز غسيل الكلى فما رأيكم دام فضلكم مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (18 يونيو 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... محمد الكسواني

أهنئك على الملاحظة المهمة ... وكذلك على التحليل المميز الذي ذكرته حول وضعية الـ Dialyzer خلال عملية الديلزة ... أوافقك الرأي حول تفسيرك العلمي الذي ذكرته ... أنتظر منك المزيد من المشاركات المتميزة في ملتقانا الرائع - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية .... وفقك الله لكل خير ... والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يونيو 2007)

الاخ المهندس حسنين على

شكرا على اهتمامك، و وفقك الله لكل خير.....والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ENG_SAHDI (25 يونيو 2007)

المهندس حسنين على موسى

اخي الكريم .. أشكرك من اعماق قلبي على هذا الموضوع المتميز ...

كنا قد درسنا سابقا مادة الاطراف الاصطناعية ... ولكن بكل أسف دكتور المادة كان لا يفقه شيئا فيها لذلك رجع ذلك علينا بالاثر العكسي مما أدى الى عدم الاستفادة من هذه المادة العظيمة ...

اسأل الله ان استفيد مجددا من هذه المادة على يديك

مع التحية

أخوك المهندس الطبي (شادي محمد )


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (25 يونيو 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... شادي محمد

أهلاً و سهلاً بك في ملتقانا الرائع - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية ... وادعو من الله عز وجل أن تشكل مشاركتك إضافة متميزة تضاف إلى باقي الزملاء الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى الراقي ....

عزيزي ... أمل بأنك ستجد في الرابط التالي - http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54248

بعض المعلومات المفيدة حول موضوع الأطراف الصناعية .... أنتظر ملاحظاتك القيمة حول الموضوع .... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســــــــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## egyptianhema (30 يونيو 2007)

بجد الشكر كل الشكر للناس اكتر ناس محترمين فى العالم


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 يونيو 2007)

العفو يا عزيزي .... لا شكر على واجب ................


----------



## هيام محمد (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## dalia gamal (24 يوليو 2007)

اين المحاضرات شكرا


----------



## dalia gamal (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (24 يوليو 2007)

الأخت العزيزة .... داليا جمال

أشكرك على مرورك بالموضوع واهتمامك به ... كما أرجو منك متابعة المواضيع التي نشرتها في ملتقانا المتميز - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية - و طيلة الفترة الماضية والتي تتعلق بالعديد من الأعضاء الصناعية المستخدمة في جسم الأنسان .... ( المفاصل الصناعية + القلب الصناعي + البنكرياس الصناعي + الكلية الصناعية + الأذن الصناعية + العين الصناعية ..... ) حيث تسلط الضوء على أهم تقنيات تصميمها و تصنيعها و تطويرها .... أنتظر ملاحظاتك القيمة حول الموضوع .... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســـــــــــــنـيـن العـــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوعبدوه (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## karimm (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يااخي


----------



## ولهان شوفتك (11 أغسطس 2007)

انا هذي اول مشاركة ليا واتمنى انو نستفيد منك 
بس ياريت ما تطول انا والكل مستنين


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (11 أغسطس 2007)

أخي العزيز .... أشكرك على مرورك بالموضوع واهتمامك به ... كما أرجو منك متابعة المواضيع التي نشرتها على صفحات ملتقانا المتميز - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية - و طيلة الأشهرالماضية والتي تتعلق بالعديد من الأعضاء الصناعية المستخدمة في جسم الأنسان .... .... أنتظر ملاحظاتك القيمة حول الموضوع .... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (11 أغسطس 2007)

أخي العزيز .... أشكرك على مرورك بالموضوع واهتمامك به ... كما أرجو منك متابعة المواضيع التي نشرتها على صفحات ملتقانا المتميز - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية - و طيلة الأشهرالماضية والتي تتعلق بالعديد من الأعضاء الصناعية المستخدمة في جسم الأنسان .... .... أنتظر ملاحظاتك القيمة حول الموضوع .... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## كاظم الجناني (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخ حسنين العراقي...تعودنا دائما على مواضيع الشيقة .. اشكرك و ارجو لك دوام التقدم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

كما هي العادة موضوع مميز جديد


----------

